# LYFT ALERTS - Useful or Annoying To You?



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Are you finding these USEFUL or an ANNOYANCE? Personally, I don't appreciate Lyft alerting me to the fact that it's cold outside. Or that a Bulls basketball game is about to end. (Bulls play 30 miles from me.) 

Why can't the company work on something USEFUL and APPRECIATED, like increasing our base compensation, or improving the Destination Filter, or _______________(add yours here.)

I'd ask them to turn mine off, but Lyft's Driver Punishment division might cut me from 75% to 70% commission, like I hear that desperate UBER is doing.

Allen


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

When it tells me to update an already updated app "if I haven't already", texts me about a feature that is NOT released yet repeatedly, or lets me know ir is raining..... yeah


And in app alerts covering half my screen....yeah

But then, all in all, I gotta say I haven't liked ANY changes to Lyft since like April


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Minneapolis is bad, they are up to 20 or 30 texts per week, and I am very part time. They are a total annoyance. They used to do 1 or 2 per week, this all started last spring I think, when Lyft started the steady stream of driver DISincentives after the numerous fare cuts last fall and winter. I have always taken it as a sign of desperation. Car2Go is the latest casualty here, they are pulling out 12/31/16. I expect many taxi's to begin folding. We will see about Lyft, Lyft is keeping cars on the street with large new driver incentives, Uber, none required apparently.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

These idgits should have OLD driver incentives.

Incentivize me enough, and I can do a VERIFIED 40+ trips / days


....insult me, though, and I might be found sleeping with the Uber app set to select-only instead


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> These idgits should have OLD driver incentives....


They do sort of, they are called average hourly guarantees, but wait! For the first time all year, this week, the week after John's wonderful tip match, they are now requiring two trips for every AHG eligible hour, basically cutting the payout by about 50%. Of course now I watch my time very closely, and I will DQ any hour over AHG payout by staying off line for at least 11 minutes of the hour so the number doesn't count in my average. Way to drive down driver availability Lyft!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> Minneapolis is bad, they are up to 20 or 30 texts per week, and I am very part time. They are a total annoyance. They used to do 1 or 2 per week, this all started last spring I think, when Lyft started the steady stream of driver DISincentives after the numerous fare cuts last fall and winter. I have always taken it as a sign of desperation. Car2Go is the latest casualty here, they are pulling out 12/31/16. I expect many taxi's to begin folding. We will see about Lyft, Lyft is keeping cars on the street with large new driver incentives, Uber, none required apparently.


Wow! 20 to 30 texts a week? That's insane. Here in the Chicago area, ours just started around Thanksgiving 2016. We get 8 to 10 texts. I'd program my phone to block texts from that 209-322-xxxx number, but Lyft MIGHT send 1 important message in the next 1,000 or so.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

That's it! I'm sending Lyft support a note tonight, asking if they will OPT ME OUT of these asinine Lyft "ALERT!" text messages. I get more texts from Lyft in a given week than from anyone else on the planet. Every frickin day, Lyft is telling me that it's cold outside and people don't want to walk. No chit...!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

The massa get angry when you revolt.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> The massa get angry when you revolt.


You're right macchiato! Just as I started to complete my message to Lyft Support, the auto-fill form displayed this Lyft web-page:
LINK: *https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213581138-How-to-Stop-Receiving-Text-Messages-from-Lyft*

Copy/paste of text:
"You may also opt-out of receiving all texts or calls from Lyft (*including informational or transactional messages*) by texting the word *STOPALL* to 46080 from the mobile device receiving the messages. However, you acknowledge that *opting out of receiving all texts may impact your use of the Lyft Platform or the Services*."

Can't opt out of the stupid "Informational" messages, without opting out of the "Transactional" messages as well. (i.e. Inspection, License, etc.. info)

So, Lyft has us by the balls on this one. As long as drivers keep signing on, Lyft has no reason to show meaningful respect or consideration for any of us. Thank God Lyft is not a career!!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> ... *opting out of receiving all texts may impact your use of the Lyft Platform or the Services*."


This is absurd.

Essentially, you will listen to us harass you to get to the airport to give rides or else...you may be knocked off the platform.

I've always thought we were considered Independent Contractors and as such we are allowed to work when we want, use our discretion on who we want to pickup (now we get automatically matched with another ride while in a ride), decline rides that are not beneficial or profitable (we get emails that threaten deactivation if we cancel too much).

It's time to look for other ways to make money. I've cut back on my rides this year and I've given over 4500 rides in LA.

Lyft doesn't care and once their driverless cars are out, they will toss all living drivers away like scrunched up kleenex.
,


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Everything Let-Down-Lyft does is annoying to me.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

William Marshall said:


> Everything Let-Down-Lyft does is annoying to me.


One thing I'm learning is that certain drivers get perks that none of the others do. I met one the other day who is guaranteed $45 @ hour during certain hours every week, and only has to do one ride per hour.

Naturally he asked me not to put his name in any forums, or tell any other drivers about his privileged status. In fact, he wouldn't tell me WHY he was privileged, but was happy to show me the e-mails offering him the guarantee, because I was saying "Come on man.. No way!".

Since most corporations have these special-treatement "golden boy/girl" employees and contractors, I'm not upset. I've been "golden" a couple times in my life. But not with Lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't doubt it. I used to do Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft, and one weekend I got sick of driving for Fuber, so I switched to Let-Down-Lyft full time. My earnings doubled that weekend, and Let-Down-Lyft began offering me weekly guarantees to be exclusive, and I bit. The guarantees, however, didn't last, and they won't for that driver, either.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

No the guarantees are not fair because not everyone has a chance to opt-in. Basically you're telling some employees their wages will be higher depending on the work. 

Since Lyft does not share who, when, and where drivers get these incentives, I'll say they are screwing with the drivers.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why do I get a text that a passenger cancelled when it's obvious on my app?


----------

